# Modbus TCP - Modbus RTU Kommunikation IM151-8 PN - PAC 4200/3100



## SchnitzelMatzi (31 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem bei einer Modbus TCP/RTU - Kommunikation zu einer PAC3100 die über das PAC4200 angeschlossen wurde.
Zum Unterschied vom Bild darunter ist das ich eine IM151-8 PN/DP CPU als Steuerung eingesetzt habe. Laut Siemens funktioniert diese Type auch.




In Verwendung habe ich die Originalen Siemens Bausteine wie "ModbusPN" und alle die benötigt werden um diese Kommunikation laut Siemens durchzuführen.
https://w3.siemens.com/mcms/topics/...-docu/modbus-tcp_funktionsbeschreibung_de.pdf

Das selbe Problem wurde auch schon im Siemens-Technik-Forum aufgeführt jedoch funktioniert diese Lösung nicht.
https://support.industry.siemens.co...pu315-pac-4200-3100/92245/?page=0&pageSize=10

Mittlerweile kann ich das PAC4200 auslesen. Jedoch wenn ich die PAC3100 mit der Unit und dem anderem Port ansprechen will funktioniert es nicht.
Mit der Sentron Software powerconfig kann ich auf alle Teilnemher zugreifen und Werte auslesen.
In dem dritten Bild mit dem Excelsheet sind die Konfigurationen für den Parameter-DB.






Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung damit und kann mir weiterhelfen.

Mit Grüßen
Matthias


----------



## SchnitzelMatzi (3 November 2016)

Funktioniert nun.
Mit der Software "Sentron Powerconfig" kann auch mit dem Protokoll Seriell Gateway auf die PAC3100 zugegriffen werden, die S7 aber nicht. Muss nur auf Modbus Gateway umgestellt werden.

ROFLMAO


----------

